# Do you think that you have an extremely unique fish? (challenge)



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

*Well, I do  And this is a CHALLENGE! *​ 
I challenge each and every one of you, to post the most unique fish you have. Whether it's color, fin size/shape, or even pose, POST IT!​ 
And once This thread gets to the.....let's say...10th page? I'll decide a winner!​ 
And as the winner, you get total bragging rights! (not much of a prize, but this will be really fun!)​ 

*ONLY TWO RULES! (besides having fun)*
Tell me why it's unique, and a short interesting story about your fish! whether it be how you got it or whichever!

Also, I'm asking for good picture quality in the pictures that you choose to enter.​ 

So what do you say? Shall we have a go?​ 


I'll post a picture of my fish first. I won't pick him because it will be extremely unfair since It's my contest, so don't worry! ​ 






 
I think that my fish (unnamed) is unique, because I've never seen another betta with his coloration. His eyes are blue like his highlights, and he has a black stripe from his eyes through his body. It's hard to tell in the pic though. 
I got him at petsmart, and he's my first half moon!​ 

YOUR TURN! LET'S SEE WHO I PICK! ​


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe I'm just being a dick here but I think it might be more fun to just have people post their unique bettas without an arbitrarily chosen winner? Or have the forum vote on who they think has the best one (or ones) and you can keep tally and announce the most popular ones? 

It's not much fun to post a photo and have one person decide if it's good enough, you know? Especially among all the potentially amazing bettas people have and could post here. Not to mention the fact that some people may not have stories or speak English well or those kinds of thing. Annnd the fact that there are breeders and aquabidders such here who have seen every color combination under the sun and may not be surprised by anything! 

I think its a good idea but I think you putting yourself arbitrarily in command might discourage people.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I just thought that this would be something fun to do. And hey, if you had a story, put it on there. It isn't like, hey, if you don't put a story, I'm going to ignore you and you won't even have a CHANCE of winning. That wasn't what I was trying to do. I was just trying to give people a chance to post pictures of betta that they had and they thought were special, or unique. And I threw in the competition at the last minute. It's no big deal. This is just for fun.

And I thought that having other people choose the winner would take to long, and since it's my thread I thought I'd choose. Who cares if I choose the winner? This isn't america's next top model, it's a fish competition lol.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I get that, I just dont see whats the fun in a competition where you win nothing and are chosen by 1 person. It seems like involving as many people as you can in the choosing and posting photos would make it the most fun and accessible, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think that you see the point. This is a betta fish website. People do little contests like this all the time. It's my thread, I can do what I'd like. I don't mean to be rude. But it's true. I don't want this to be a debate. You can have your own opinion. Like I said, I'm giving people a chance to have fun and post pictures of their betta fish. While at the same time, I'm choosing the picture I think is most unique. I'm not sorry if you don't like it. And for one thing, I don't like how your creating a huge thing out of it. Please drop it here. Participate if you'd like, but I'd like to end this conversation here.

Though you have valid points on some things, It's still my thread. Like I said, no rudeness intended. Why not start your own thread? lol. You can do it in the ways you suggested.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not making a big idea out of it. If it's not a big deal, why not take a good idea and make it better for everyone? And like you said, it's a public forum, people can post their opinions and stuff in other threads. I thought it was a good idea and could be made better if it wasn't about your opinion only, as that is exclusionary, (I'm assuming) most of the members don't know you personally, and you may or may not know what is unique? To me, your fish looks pretty but very average. So from my perspective, you wouldn't be a good person to pick a "unique" fish. The group as a whole, with their combined experience, would probably do a more thorough job with varying opinions. It's clear that this thread IS about you and your opinion alone and not the forum or what would actually be most enjoyable for the whole group.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

You could simply use this thread to gather pictures and then have a polling optioned thread? But then again, this is kind of what picture of the month is for.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

As I said earlier, I was going to be the one judging on my opinion of wich fish *I* thought was most unique. It was everybody elses job to post wich one they thought was most unique in *their* opinion. 

I honestly don't even want to do this anymore. I can't edit it, and Idk how to delete. So nevermind everybody.

And Burd, I thought it would be fun to do one my way. But it obviously doesn't sit well with others. So I'm not doing it anymore.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

woah jessabell you have a mini donkey? do yuo live on a farm? you have some awesome animals!


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol thanks. Yes, I do!  His name is Esel. German for donkey, cuz we bought him from some German people who had to move back to their country


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

.... Do you have pictures of the donkey?! He sounds awesome!  

I think you guys are being a little uptight... it's just a fun thread and if you don't want to feel judged or you'd prefer to participate in the site-sanctioned photo comp, then you don't have to post. 

My fish isn't very unique, so I won't bother entering him.... unless I can get a picture of his funky ray... but salamander isn't that weird of a coloration, haha!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They are totally making a big deal out of it, FuulieQ's right, if you don't care about the thread then don't post on it 

Exept for the fry I just got all my bettas are from Petco, and I can't choose who is the most unique, although the aquabid people have some crazy unique fish.

I'll do my newest fish who doesn't have a name yet (I'm stuck between Elrohir, Elladan, Kamina and a few other names). He's a half moon Platinum dragon. I'm not really sure if he's a fire or not because I don't know what defines a fire other then red fins.

He's my first fish that has long fins, and I'm a little mesmerized by them lol


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I never said I didn't like or care about the thread! I said I did like it but I thought it would be more fun if it was more inclusive, that's all guys!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

think Jazz's photos speak for themselves on his uniqueness, lol. silly boy has started nomming his tail recently, I swear my fish enjoy frustrating me, lol.








video!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Dude guys, the thread is two pages long and only has two pics of fish. Not good for a "post pics of fish" thread. ;-) So stop flaring at each other and post some pics. :-D I would but my fish aren't unique. They're adorable and cute but not unique.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Woohoo, three pics!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tisia said:


> think Jazz's photos speak for themselves on his uniqueness, lol. silly boy has started nomming his tail recently, I swear my fish enjoy frustrating me, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he wants to eat his tail, eh? Maybe it's a statement about his diet. ;-) "Feed me bloodworms or else the tail gets it."


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe it is the lack of bloodworms, guess the frozen brine shrimp and daphnia just isn't enough treats for them since he's my second to start tail nomming, lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm kind of relieved that my guy is a HMPK after hearing about this... what seems like an outbreak of tail biting recently. o-o

... I'm assuming I can't post photos of other people's fish here. >..>


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> I'm kind of relieved that my guy is a HMPK after hearing about this... what seems like an outbreak of tail biting recently. o-o
> 
> ... I'm assuming I can't post photos of other people's fish here. >..>


Whatcha thinking, all those gorgeous ones on Aquabid? ;-) Now those are unique.  And yet I wonder what the ones from Thailand look like by the time they get to the States, go through customs, go through the transshipper and finally get to you.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Whatcha thinking, all those gorgeous ones on Aquabid? ;-) Now those are unique.  And yet I wonder what the ones from Thailand look like by the time they get the States, go through customs, go through the transshipper and finally get to you.


Well, I have kind of a weird sort of fish database on my computer sorted by tail type and color and there are a lot of cool fish photos in there. >..> Yes, I'm that compulsive.

Actually, there are some neat threads up showing fish that have just been through shipping and everything compared to their auction photos. Most of them still look pretty sharp, although you get the occasional tailbiter and for a while they tend to be clampy and dull.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow. Bettas are a lot hardier than people give them credit for being. Nice to know if I ever decide to invest in an Aquabid betta.

Oooh, I wanna see fish from your database. :-D


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I would, but I think this is the wrong thread to do that. >..>

I might just start a betta feature thread in a while and post a couple pics from the "database" per week.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

FuulieQ said:


> I would, but I think this is the wrong thread to do that. >..>
> 
> I might just start a betta feature thread in a while and post a couple pics from the "database" per week.


Yeah, do that, please. :-D


----------



## JoLynn (May 17, 2011)

I think my fish Angel is unique because (I don't know if the picture shows it well) his top fin is completely curled over at the tip. Not to mention, he has a wonderful personality. He'll watch me do my makeup in the morning ^___^ He has an adorable face, and I just can't get over that silly fin. I'm not sure what caused it though. I got him from PetSmart.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i pick my white HMPK, Theodore. :d pics on my FB here:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1602676313323&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713&type=1

it's set so that everyone can see. Xd i REALLY need new pics of my babies. :d

white HMPK? not too unique, huh?

wrong. x3c 


he's partly blind. i figure, he can see shadows, at least. his world, is in his tank. he's curious about what's outside of it, but he can't SEE what's outside of it. he reacts to sounds best, so i have a divider as his lid. i slide it off when it's feeding time, and the sounds let him know what time it is! he also reacts to my voice, and light tapping on the side of the tank. he learned all this, and where his food goes, really quickly, proving just how smart and adaptable bettas are. he's usually seen hiding in his Giant Pink Plant, peering out into the unknown. 

i feel bad, though. he doesn't know the joy of seeing my face. he doesn't know what another betta looks like, so he rarely flares. he can't explore new surroundings with excitement, only fear. he knows where his pink plant is, so he knows where to hide to be safe. i fear that, if i changed things up on him, he'd be lost and scared. having a blind betta is a joy, don't get me wrong. he'd be dead by now, if i hadn't gotten him. but, it's a little sad, too. people probably think his tank is "ugly" and "bare", but it's his haven. he doesn't care if he has lots of pretty plants. having rocks or gravel is a hassle and inconvenience for him and me(food would fall between them and he'd never find them. they'd mold, and he'd be hungry). he doesn't care about having caves, or decor. as long as he has his pink plant to hide in, and his flower to rest on, he's fine.


>3< oops! i rambled. x: sorry.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> i pick my white HMPK, Theodore. :d
> 
> he's partly blind.


Fortunately fish move around mostly using their lateral line, that's why a blind fish is way better off than a blind mammal. Good for you for rescuing and loving Theodore.  Was he always blind? I ask because in cats and dogs, animals with white fur and blue eyes are very often deaf. I had a border collie who was mostly white with a few black patches including over one eye. He also had odd eyes, brown and pale blue. But he was stone deaf because of that blue eye and his white coat. I called him . . . whatever I wanted when the mood hit me 'cause he didn't know any different. :razz:



JoLynn said:


> I think my fish Angel is unique because (I don't know if the picture shows it well) his top fin is completely curled over at the tip.


A curly fin? I can just sort of see his dorsal curling over. Also it looks like his anal fin is a little curled too. But what I like best is his lovely apricot color. It's so soothing.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Theo's always been blind, as far as i know. i wasn't told that he was blind, but i don't think they knew at the pet store.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> Theo's always been blind, as far as i know. i wasn't told that he was blind, but i don't think they knew at the pet store.


They probably just didn't want to admit that it was their lousy water quality that did it to him. Cloudy eye can definitely lead to fullblown blindness.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

I love all of your fish so far! lol this might be tough. And by unique I don't mean ab material..I mean what YOU think is unique! whether it be HOW cute your fish is, the weird or funny pose you caught them in, OR their color lol. It can be whatever you want!

And thanks for the support you guys <3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, this is the best I have. Sherman loves his little cave and when he's mad at me, he goes and sulks in it. It's so cute because he pokes his little head and he looks just like a dog in a doghouse. It's almost like, although he's trying to show me he's mad, he's afraid if he hides too long I'll forget about him.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> They probably just didn't want to admit that it was their lousy water quality that did it to him. Cloudy eye can definitely lead to fullblown blindness.


they usually take really good care of their bettas. but, he'd been there for over a week, they said, and who knows how often they actually CLEANED the little half gallon 'tank' he lived in(it was one of those half-gallon divided tanks, only he was the only fish in there). doesn't matter to me. :d Theo is Theo, and he has all kinds of quirks. he can, shockingly, live peacefully in full view of my MG delta, Ichi. and, Ichi's not bothered by his blind neighbor. :d no flaring, no stress.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Sakura8 said:


> Hehe, this is the best I have. Sherman loves his little cave and when he's mad at me, he goes and sulks in it. It's so cute because he pokes his little head and he looks just like a dog in a doghouse. It's almost like, although he's trying to show me he's mad, he's afraid if he hides too long I'll forget about him.


 that is cute and I love the lil story you give! lol 

I love all my bettas and it would be hard to choose one over the other


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

tsoto80 said:


> that is cute and I love the lil story you give! lol
> 
> I love all my bettas and it would be hard to choose one over the other


Thanks.  I know, the only reason I was able to choose between all my bettas is because I don't have very good pics of my other fishy friends. I'm not so good at taking pics of them yet.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Spiri~


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Okay! Moving on, please!

I forgot to post stuff about Spiri~

I think he's unique because honestly he's the only fish I've ever seen with such a diverse amount of coloring in his marble. He had an awesome personality, too <3


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

The picture is really small lol, idk if it's in your sig. or not. But he's really prettyyy!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I posted it on page four- the last one before the page ended. :3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm actually surprised that I haven't seen any bettas named after Simpsons characters yet. I've seen a few named after anime characters, though. My three girls are all named after race horses.


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

OOOhh! lol. I love him in the plants. He IS gorgeous lol. 

And Sakura8, I like to name mine after oriental names lol.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

One of the most fun parts of the forum is seeing what people name their bettas.  

Do you make goat cheese or goatsmilk soap from your goats? I love goats but alas, I live in the city. Otherwise I'd have ten horses and a bunch of sheep, too.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thread will be opened back up in a little bit while the moderating team makes changes....


----------

